# Only head shots count.



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Talk about shooting to stop!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Aim small. Miss small.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Let the targets shoot back, run again.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't fear the Chinese. For the amount of time it is taking that dude to aim his shots, there is a severe chance that he would get killed before he killed any bad guys. Unrealistic scenario.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> I don't fear the Chinese. For the amount of time it is taking that dude to aim his shots, there is a severe chance that he would get killed before he killed any bad guys. Unrealistic scenario.


Actually not.

In IPSC marksmanship is the goal.

I've never been in a firefight but I've shot/trained/practiced with some pretty good IPSC, USPSA and IDPA shooters and have learned a lot. I lean toward IDPA, I wish I had learned more about it when I was a younger man...

https://www.idpa.com/

https://uspsa.org/


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I don't fear the Chinese. For the amount of time it is taking that dude to aim his shots, there is a severe chance that he would get killed before he killed any bad guys. Unrealistic scenario.


Glad my life doesn't depend on you for me to survive.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Actually not.
> 
> In IPSC marksmanship is the goal.
> 
> ...


Slip,
What exactly are you "actually not"ing? That I think they are taking too long to aim their shots while exposed, or that it is an unrealistic scenario (or both)?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

ekim said:


> Glad my life doesn't depend on you for me to survive.


Me too. I don't understand half of the things you post here. I am not sure if you have a disability that affects your usage of language, or just what the issue is, exactly. If you would like to concentrate and tell me exactly what you disagree with in my post, I would be happy to respond. Frankly, I think, based on several of your posts that I have read, that you have some unrealistic ideas about firearms and shooting. 
,


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> Slip,
> What exactly are you "actually not"ing? That I think they are taking too long to aim their shots while exposed, or that it is an unrealistic scenario (or both)?


Stevo,

I was letting you know that in most matches that are sanctioned by the various shooting organizations that the shooter's time is not the main determinant in the final score. Often the shooter that takes his time and scores a hit vs a miss will beat out the shooter that finishes the match with a better time.

It has nothing to do with wether or not the scenario is realistic or "unrealistic".

Hope this helps.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Let's not jump on Slip too quickly. The scenario might be designed to imply the shooting benches are "cover." And he brings up a good point, IPSC contests are about speed and the clock, and the only real cover I've seen is something like a culvert.

But let's get a real perspective, if I get trapped at the mall, I'm in an open hallway of food court or behind a store's glass. I'm hoping that most of these frauds are a little gun shy, and if I brace up really good my Crimson Trace will get me home.

There's a reason professionals are trained in ranges designed as homes or businesses. Those types of walls are not bulletproof.

I've been shooting since 1974, and the only perfect, low time IPSC score was not shot by a guy with a 1911. Oh, everyone else had a 1911, the winner had a SW Model 57, in 41. Magnum. Never saw anything like it. He made reloads faster than I can with a magazine.

Stand your ground, Slip!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Stevo,
> 
> I was letting you know that in most matches that are sanctioned by the various shooting organizations that the shooter's time is not the main determinant in the final score. Often the shooter that takes his time and scores a hit vs a miss will beat out the shooter that finishes the match with a better time.
> 
> ...


No, I understand. Competition is one thing. Combat is another thing all together. While I realize the video is about competition, I thought the OP was about the participants validity on the streets in combat. My comments were about the effectiveness of what I saw in the video in actual combat on the street. You are right about what competitions are looking for.


----------

